# Collection @synapze on Instagram



## Synapze

Facebook's latest API no longer supports the embedding of Instagram posts, The original images are now only accessible through @synapze on Instagram.


----------



## Mantis Lady

beautifull mantids you have


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

Sorry for all of the posting this morning. I've had to rebuild my photo thread as best as possible. I've gone from ≈16 pages of photos (?) to 6. There were simply too many photos to repost them all. 

Thanks for all of the kind compliments (and 4000+  views) in the past... unfortunately they have been erased as well. I asked the kind moderators to delete my entire previous thread since all of the image links were broken. 

*Warning: I highly recommend that you not use PhotoBucket or you may find yourself doing the same. *


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Good you could place your pics back so we can enjoy your mantids again


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisGirl13

She's a beauty! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisGirl13

She's so pretty! And I love the caption on the photo. 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is indeed very pretty. Gratz on the adult molt


----------



## Synapze

This is one tough little bugger. She's in a vivarium in our front room which has very large windows. After our Halloween party, someone left all the blinds open and the vivarium got full sun for at least 2 hours. Humidity was over 90% and temp at 107°! Water was practically pouring down the inside of the vivarium.  She survived and seems to be ok. She received 6 BBFs as a reward for surviving. She's a little over a year old... tough old gal. I felt terrible, but I'm glad she survived.


----------



## hysteresis

Ghosts are tough!


----------



## Synapze

hysteresis said:


> Ghosts are tough


Now I know!  I wonder how long she would have survived in those conditions.


----------



## MantisGirl13

Synapze said:


> Now I know!  I wonder how long she would have survived in those conditions.


Let's not try to find out...

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

MantisGirl13 said:


> Let's﻿ not try to find out..﻿.


Agreed.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

A green budwing. beautiful. I have only seen brown budwings


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Endorlado

great photos


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisGirl13

Wow! Beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Beautiful mantis


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

My first Gongy.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

My first green female from my last batch of Ghosts. It took me so long to finally get a greeny.


----------



## MantisGirl13

She's beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Mantis Lady

A green ghost. beautiful


----------



## Synapze

@Little Mantis Thanks! I've always wanted one but never had the good luck to find one.  She has a great personality.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is indeed gorgeous


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Why is she demoted? Because being cranky like on the pic?


----------



## Synapze

@Little Mantis She's too aggressive for casual handling. She clamps done on fingers and bites... hard. I'd love to send her to one of those folks who say mantids never bite.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

My disabled sub giant Asian girl is very food driven and enjoys trying to eat my fingers. I have tried getting her to stop but she seems to enjoy antagonizing me.


----------



## Synapze

@MrGhostMantis She latches down so hard that I'm more afraid I'll hurt her getting her off than getting hurt myself. Plus, I'm tired of bleeding.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

I don’t bleed because she tries to be gentle. That is the only time I’ve seen a insect show affection. One time I nearly sat on her and she mad me hand bleed after. Your girl sounds tough!


----------



## Synapze

@MrGhostMantis I had a Chinese once that became very aggressive for a while after reaching adulthood, but after a couple of weeks she got over it. This female has never been "friendly" or easy to handle. Ironically, I only chose this species because I heard how friendly they supposedly were.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

That is all my mantids in a nut shell. All are supposed to be friendly but occasionally try to kill me . I’ve never gotten a Chinese mantis to adulthood. Bad luck loves to butt in. The day I was gonna change my L6 Chinese mantid enclosures, they both fell and died. This hobby is tragic.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MrGhostMantis

RAAAAWWWRRRRR!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

she is beautiful


----------



## Endorlado

Beautiful species


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisGirl13

Beautiful!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisGirl13

Sorry for your loss, good luck on the ghost mating!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## MrGhostMantis

How does that even happen?


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MrGhostMantis

That is a sexy man! And the green ghost is soo pretty!


----------



## MantisGirl13

He's a beauty!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze

@MrGhostMantis Thanks! I wanted a green ghost so much that I started breeding them. Finally got my green one.   She's awesome and eats a lot for a ghost.

@MantisGirl13 Thanks!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

... he didn't make it.


----------



## Mantis Lady

Too bad all the others died. i hope you get replacements.


----------



## Synapze

Little Mantis said:


> Too bad﻿ all the others died. i hope you﻿ get replacements﻿﻿﻿.


These were so hard to find, so I doubt I'll be getting replacements.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

This little thing is lucky it didn't get squashed. I gave the ooth a little mist, closed the cup and walked away. A few minutes later I felt something on my hand.... this little guy.  I examined the ooth and can see where the nymph emerged. Which is a good thing because I had just finished misting several ooths of other species and had no idea when it hitched a ride.


----------



## Mystymantis

aw congrats on your Carolina mantis hatching!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

She is beautiful.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

That mantis looks starved with 2 flies in his arms


----------



## Synapze

Little Mantis said:


> That﻿ mantis looks starved with 2 flies in his arms


Trust me... she doesn't skip any meals.  It always amazes me when they catch two flies like that. That's how I eat burritos.


----------



## Endorlado

nice photos. how many species You have?


----------



## Synapze

Endorlado said:


> nice﻿ photos. how many ﻿species You ﻿have?﻿


Thanks.  I'm keeping about 15 different species at the moment with a few more on the way. I've been taking advantage of the recent shipping-friendly weather, so I've been on a little bit of a shopping spree.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Cute pic with the water droplets on it's head


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## minomantis

I’ve honestly wanted to try my hand at raising Carolina mantids because they can express a wide variety of colors and patterns. They would be fascinating to work with and are native to my area ish! Lol


----------



## Synapze

@minomantis I have a big batch of Carolinas now and almost every one is green. I've never had that happen before.


----------



## Mantis Lady

macro lens with a botle of Jägermeister ,  LOL I can see the fly isn't to happy that that moment the pic was taken.


----------



## hysteresis

Did someone say, Jägermeister?


----------



## Synapze

hysteresis said:


> Did someone say, Jägermeister?


Dangerous stuff!


----------



## Synapze

Little Mantis said:


> macro lens with a botle of Jägermeister ,  LOL I can see the fly isn't to happy that that moment the pic was taken.


Looks like it's screaming.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Her eyes are almost black. Wondering if she can see anything with them. And yes old mantids needs our love too.


----------



## Synapze

Little Mantis said:


> Her eyes are almost black. Wondering if she can see anything with them. And yes old mantids needs our love too.


She can see well enough to grab a super worm. Yup... and the big black cartoon eyes make it hard not to feel pity.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Good luck!!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Beautiful!!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Well, at least your ghost would lay an ooth!


----------



## Synapze

Problem solved.


----------



## MrGhostMantis

Lol, brilliant solution!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Frenabo

Hey synapze! Does this bad boy/girl happen to be from the ooth I sent you? Looks nice!


----------



## Synapze

Frenabo said:


> Does﻿ ﻿this bad boy/girl happen to be from the ooth I sent you? Looks nice﻿!


It sure is!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

Wondering how her wings looks open.


----------



## Synapze

Little Mantis said:


> Wondering﻿ ﻿how her wings looks open﻿.


Me too... she's never made a threat display.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## mikenepo

Ok, you've convinced me to get a Elegans. That's so damn cute.


----------



## Synapze

mikenepo said:


> Ok, you've convinced me to get a Elegans. That's so damn cute.


 They're great. Easy to keep.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisMart

That’s a big snack.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisMart

Wicked lookin!


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantis Lady

she looks beautiful


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## FabioFabiatic

Is it just mine or is yours also a brat?


----------



## Synapze

FabioFabiatic said:


> Is it just mine or is yours also a brat?


She doesn't really like being handled, so I rarely do. I'm planning to breed this batch, so I don't want to stress them out too much. They have lots of work to do.


----------



## FabioFabiatic

We need more in the hobby. I'm also planning on breeding my girl if I can find her a man.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Mantid Z.

WOW very beautiful.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## MantisMart

If it wasn’t for the smile face she would blend in.


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

[No message]


----------



## Synapze

Facebook's latest API no longer supports the embedding of Instagram posts, The original images are now only accessible through @synapze on Instagram.


----------

